# px4 accuracy



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

just curious how accurate this gun is. i cant find a rental to shoot. i recently purchased my 1st gun, a glock 17 and looking to buy a 2nd.(deciding between the M&P fullsize again and px4) so im kinda looking for a comparison in accuracy if thats possible. ive never shot a da/sa gun before. the majority of my shooting is 20-30ft.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's my target from my PX4 .40 s&w. IIRC this was from 25 yards. This was taken when I bought it in '08 (my 1st gun) so my aiming wasn't that great. I've since found the gun very accurate.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have a target to show you, but my PX4 is very accurate.










I shoot a lot and am lucky enough to own several guns.

The Beretta PX4 is becoming one of my favorite guns.

:smt1099


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

My neighbor and I went to the range and I got to shoot both his PX4 and SR9c. I was able to keep my ten rounds through each to about 6 inches at 10 yards. That was two handed standing and the first time I ever shot either of them. My favorite of the two was the SR9c. It just felt right.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

My PX4 is very accurate, with a soft recoil.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

If you're like me, the Px4 is far more accurate than you are...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

falchunt said:


> If you're like me, the Px4 is far more accurate than you are...


Yep I agree


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I never had a problem with accuracy, but I till can't find much in the way of holsters for this gun. I'm trading this weekend for a glock 19...:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got 2 holsters for mine - both Dan Hume .

But I found others - Beretta website even sells one.

:smt1099


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have an IWB holster that I bought from cheaper than dirt for $6...works great. And fobus makes a holster for it. Seems to me like there are plenty of options...Were you looking for something pretty specific?


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats funny when I got my glock I kinda stopped wanting other guns...Im kinda surprised your not looking for another glock....saul good though because if I was going to get another gun, the px4 would be on the list to considder..good looking, appears very well made, has that crazy rotating barrel thing going on, fits great in your hand(or mine I should say)....I have never heard of them being anything but very accurate...people who buy them seem to really like them and I have hardly ever seen a used one for sale, so all things considdered its probably a great gun...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting another Beretta PX4 in sub compact.

I usually don't buy multiples of the same gun ( I like variety in my guns).

But the PX4 is that good.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I'm thinking of getting another Beretta PX4 in sub compact.
> 
> I usually don't buy multiples of the same gun ( I like variety in my guns).
> 
> ...


I have not shot the PX4 sc, but it does not use the rotating barrel like the full size PX4.

The new PX4 Compact will use the rotating barrel. The Compact, according to Beretta, should be available in September.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not know if this is true or not.

But someone posted an answer to this question on another forum stating that the Beretta PX4 Sub Compact was going to be delivered starting in September of 2010 with a rotating barrel.

I'd sure like to know it that is true.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I do not know if this is true or not.
> 
> But someone posted an answer to this question on another forum stating that the Beretta PX4 Sub Compact was going to be delivered starting in September of 2010 with a rotating barrel.
> 
> ...


I think they may be talking about the PX4 Compact, not the PX4 sub-compact. I believe the barrel on the PX4 sub-compact is to short for a rotating barrel. The PX4 Compact will have a slightly longer barrel than the PX4SC.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I love my PX4 9mm, out of my 20 guns it would be one of the very last i would ever part with.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought the PX4 sub compact a couple of days ago.










I went to the range today and put 100 rounds down range.

I love this gun.

:smt1099


----------

